# Red Shrimp Wanted



## Mark Webb (1 Dec 2011)

Looking for some blood red shrimps if anyone has some for sale?


----------



## Callum (4 Dec 2011)

Sorry only got red cherries 
Give me a shout of you find anywhere that sells blood reds, I've had no luck so far  (LFS pretty useless with marine inverts)
Edit: managed to find somewhere that sells them: http://www.aquaticstoyourdoor.co.uk/Blo ... hrimp.html never bought from there before though. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Dec 2011)

Thanks Callum but I am looking for freshwater. Red Cherries with deep colour or Sakura.


----------



## Callum (4 Dec 2011)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Thanks Callum but I am looking for freshwater. Red Cherries with deep colour or Sakura.


Ah, sorry, misunderstood! I can take a few pictures of mine and see what you think?


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Dec 2011)

okay callum taht would be good. Looking for a red like the one in my avatar.


----------



## J Butler (4 Dec 2011)

Hi Mark,

The forum sponsors Aquaessentials offer fire red cherry shrimp, they don't have them in stock at the minute though. Could be worth an email possibly.

I've also heard some good things about Kesgrave Tropicals that also deliver quite a number of shrimp varieties:

Sakura Shrimp

I'm not too clued up on shrimp, but food containing the cartenoid astaxanthin should really help colour up shrimp (or fish) with any red pigmentation. I don't know whether it would help increase the pigment coverage in cherries though, possibly selective breeding is the only way to achieve that.

Sorry I can't offer any definitive advice, but maybe it will provide some food for thought.


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Dec 2011)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Viv (12 Dec 2011)

Some of my rcs are very red:









Is this what you mean? Trouble is though they're in with the rest. You've got me thinking about maybe trying to breed for this though so more turn out like these!

Viv


----------



## Mark Webb (12 Dec 2011)

Viv said:
			
		

> Some of my rcs are very red:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thats what I am looking for.


----------



## Viv (12 Dec 2011)

Well you've sparked something off! I've got a small 25l corner sitting out in the shed and I've decided today to bring it in and get it ready for an attempt at intensifying my shrimps colours   I'll put my reddest females and one or two of my reddest males in and see how the offspring turn out!

Viv


----------

